# Do you use commercial orange, lemon & lime peels? and if so...



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

What do you do with them? Just wondering if I should be making something out of them instead of tossing them.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I use the lemon peels to make the garbage disposal smell better. Every now and then some candied peels are good...


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

I make orange marmalade. Six oranges and 2 lemons. Makes about 10 pints. Can't imagine tossing out orange peels. I simmer then in water to make the house smell good. Freeze a whole lemon. Grate it on just about everything to make it all taste better. Wow. I think I got that tip off of this site. Haven't been without a frozen lemon since.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I read here somewhere on one of the frugal threads to start freezing them in a big bag. Use them in a crockpot recipe for lemon chicken, orange chicken, or any recipe calling for lemons or oranges. The extra flavor is really great!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Would you post your entire orange/lemon peel marmalade recipe?


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I put them in a mason jar full of vodka in my pantry for citrus extracts in baking. Also put them in jars of white vinegar for homemade cleaners. Sometimes ill zest them and freeze for adding to recipes.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

I alway keep some dried to use in recipes.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Candied peel makes a nice grown up candy, but I only make it using organic fruit.


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

I dry them and store them until I want to use them in a recipe. Depending on what I'm cooking I will use the whole(in slices) or grind them up into a powder and put directly on the meat.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Put them in a bottle with vinegar, let them sit a week, and spray clean anything.....


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

GrannyG said:


> Put them in a bottle with vinegar, let them sit a week, and spray clean anything.....


I _love_ lemon or orange zest; in cookies, pound cake, cheesecake. If there is any unused portion I freeze it and use it (lemon) to squirt on fish. Frozen oranges and lemons can be slightly thawed and zested. The juice is, of course, good just like commercially frozen juices. 

Zested orange rind works great sprinkled on top of homemade chocolate toffee!  

You could go to the work of candying your own orange rind and dipping it in melted chocolate. After the chocolate hardens, roll the fruit in sugar. It won't last long. Yum!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Melodee said:


> I make orange marmalade. Six oranges and 2 lemons. Makes about 10 pints. Can't imagine tossing out orange peels. I simmer then in water to make the house smell good. Freeze a whole lemon. Grate it on just about everything to make it all taste better. Wow. I think I got that tip off of this site. Haven't been without a frozen lemon since.


This. I simmer them with some cinnamon sticks, whole cloves, and allspice whenever company's coming. I don't think I would eat anything with commercial peels unless they were organic. I would think the pesticides would really adhere to those little bumps all over the surface.


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Would you post your entire orange/lemon peel marmalade recipe?


Sorry to take so long to get back to you on this.

6 large oranges
2 lemons
1 1/2 quarts water
Sugar

Peel the oranges and cut the peel onto very thin slice. Cut up the orange pulp. Slice the lemons very thin. Combine the fruit in a large pot and add the water. Bring to a boil and simmer for about 10 minutes. then let stand overnight in a cool place.

Bring to a boil again and cook rapidly until the peel is tender. Measure the fruit and liquid. For each cup of undrained fruit measure 3/4 cup sugar and add it to the fruit. Heat, stirring, until the surar is dissolved, then cook rapidly intil the jellying point is reached, about 30 minutes. Pour into hot, sterilized jars and seal.

My Notes: 
I use 7 oranges - scraped off the pity. Used Peel from 2, and Zest from 5 oranges. Last batch I added an extra 1/4 cup sugar, I had to boil my fruit for 45 minutes to get to the jelly stage. Maybe because the oranges were so large. Enjoy.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

The Tassajara Bread Book has a whole wheat banana bread recipe that uses the peel of one whole lemon. It is _amazing_. The recipe is on-line.


----------

